#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  hoe is het in limburg??

## showband

ik kan het organisatiefoum niet meer vinden...  :Embarrassment: 

Hoe gaat het nu in Limburg?
Wij spelen, terecht, als randstadband niet vaak in limburg. Eenvoudig wegens kilometers x grote band = duur.

Maar als we daar spelen... 
Ik huur voor een faire prijs altijd locaal een frontset in. Max 30 km, meestal <10 Km (zelfde regio). En dat gaat overal goed behalve in limburg.
(met faire prijs bedoel ik echt alleen 3 tbar en een set speakers+amp+submixertje om DJ en band in te prikken) 
Voor de verhuur is de klus dus : een set uit de bus neerplempen, een vent achterlaten en op naar de vaste klus. Budget orde grote 300 tot 600 euro. Dat is boven AED / purple enz prijsniveau.
Ik laat er ook altijd een "babysitter" bijzitten. Dus betaal nog uurtarief voor een technisch contactpersoon die normaliter op zijn reet kan zitten voor 6 tot 8 uur.  :Smile: 

allemaal overkomen op limburg klussen:
-mengtafel met kapotte subgroepen.
-submixer "vergeten" en geen vervanging.
-babysitter te laat. Maar nog geen stroompunt voor de band.
-t-bar bespaard.

Ik huur bij bedrijven die aantoonbaar en al jaren behoorlijk serieuze coveracts en grote drive in op wekelijkse basis doen. Bij serieuze boekingsbureaus. De mixer neem ik zelf mee+man.

Maar ik verbaas mij over het niveau. In heel nederland kun je geluid huren op een serieuze manier. Maar in limburg lukt dit niet. 
Het is makkelijk te zeggen "moet je professionals huren" maar zonder namen te noemen, zit ik toch bij de bedrijven waar je naartoe gezonden wordt als je in die regio aanbevelingen zoekt.

Overigens moet ik ook wel lachen om bedrijven die voor de vraag "een nette set frontspeakers+amp voor 200 man privefeest"+babysitter rustig een offerte van bijna 800eur indienen. (dus ex kilometers!) "ja maar het is merk xxx"  :Big Grin: 


inmiddels denk ik dat ik beter gewoon hobby DJ bedrijfjes kan huren in limburg. Huur ik er gewoon twee, en dan heb ik een complete setup als backup... dat is zoals de kaarten nu staan goedkoper en bedrijfszekerder dan de professionals in limburg.  :EEK!:  WTF!

moest ik even kwijt....

----------


## berolios

Mail me maar effe Chris... kom er vandaan... kan je nog wel van goede adressen voorzien... het is inderdaad soms huilen met de pet op...

----------


## DJ Antoon

Geen garantie dat die in limburg blijven hoor.  :Big Grin: 
Wel eens mee gemaakt optreden ergens bij utrecht. En het verhuur bedrijf kwam onder maastricht vandaan.
Ging bij mij nog redelijk goed, maar een andere geluidstech van de band die na mij kwam werd gewoon weggestuurd, omdat het niet vantevoren aangemeld was... Wie daar precies verantwoordelijk voor was is me nooit duidelijk geworden, feit was wel dat de verhuurder het liever zelf deed.

----------


## rdreiers

Ik ben dan toch bang dat je de verkeerde bedrijven gebelt hebt.

Wat jij opnoemt moet niet zo moeilijk zijn.

Nogmaals, ook ik kan je in de regio sittard, maastricht en heerlen aan de juiste adressen helpen.

Richard

----------


## w00Dy

Je huurt aan de verkeerde kant van de Maas  :Wink:

----------


## Lala

En ik weet niet bij wie je dan huurt, maar er zijn goede en helaas ook heel veel slechte in Limburg. En dan met de nadruk op heel veel slechte. Ik denk dat er in limburg misschien 5 bedrijven zijn die het netjes voor elkaar hebben.

@woody Je zult Belgie bedoelen, dat is al helemaal crap.

----------


## stainz

Heb in limburg ook veel verschillende dingen meegemaakt, meeste toch nog wel redelijk/goed genoeg maar ook wel wat dramatische dingen. 
Moving Heads waar delen van de behuizing misten etc.

Het is nog altijd wachten op een "review" website voor verhuurbedrijven die zal er alleen bij J&H wel nooit komen gezien je dan in feite concurrentie zou promoten.

----------


## w00Dy

> @woody Je zult Belgie bedoelen, dat is al helemaal crap.



Blijkbaar ken je ze allemaal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Je had de nuances gerust door mogen trekken. Je hebt altijd bedrijfjes die met hun materiaal smijten maar je hebt er ook die weten waarmee ze bezig zijn.

----------


## Gast1401081

wat is er tegen je eigen set, eigen tech, en je eigen vervoer, steeds bij een vast bedrijf ingehuurd? 

ik weet : vaste bands is vaste armoe, maar als je je vaste kluppie hebt spaar je alleen maar een paar kilometers uit, maar je verrassingseffecten blijven dan uit.

----------


## Lala

> Blijkbaar ken je ze allemaal 
> 
> Je had de nuances gerust door mogen trekken. Je hebt altijd bedrijfjes die met hun materiaal smijten maar je hebt er ook die weten waarmee ze bezig zijn.



Tientallen belgische bedrijven.

----------


## FiëstaLj

*"hoe is het in limburg??"*

Nou prima hoor, en bij jou ??  :Smile:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Hier in het zuiderlijkste puntje van limburg is het trouwens ook prima hoor :Big Grin:

----------


## Rieske

Ik vind het nogal flauw om de hele verhuursector in Limburg op deze manier over één kam te scheren. Het lijkt me eerder sprake van domme pech want ook op Ampco/Purple niveau heb ik in de loop der jaren zaken meegemaakt die je daar niet zou mogen verwachten. Waar mensen werken worden fouten gemaakt en of dat nou Limburg, Friesland of jouw Randstad is, dat maakt niet uit. Het gebeurd overal. Wat belangrijker is, is de vraag hoe het betreffende bedrijf haar fouten met jullie heeft goed gemaakt. Daar zit het stukje professionaliteit namelijk ook in; goede, nette after-sales.

Het valt me wel op dat er met name in Zuid-Limburg enorm veel bedrijven dicht op elkaar zitten maar dit kan voor de klant alleen maar goed zijn.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Chris heb je wel je klachten besproken met de concullega. Of eens feedback gegeven naar de verhuurder. Ik weet toevallig met welk bedrijf dat je hebt samen gewerkt, in kasteel elsloo. Heb je bijvoorbeeld met dit bedrijf aan "tafel" gezeten, over wat er goed ging en wat er niet zo goed ging? Of heb je na je optreden geen behoefte meer voor zo iets? En denk je, volgende keer beter en misschien een ander bedrijf? Ik denk persoonlijk dat er niet veel bands zijn die na een goede samen werking of juist slechte ervaring, nog een reactie geven naar het bedrijf toe.


Gr kevin
Ps. no offence :Wink:

----------


## showband

allereerst de merknaam verwijderd. Ik wil helemaal geen bedrijfsnamen noemen. Ieder moet zijn brood verdienen.

MAC je hebt deels gelijk. Maar je moet wel je zeilen naar de wind zetten.
Onze band bestaat uit muziekleraren, arrangeurs, medewerkers van poporganisaties e.d. Die verdienen gewoon daarmee een basisinkomen en onze band speelt dus geen 160x per jaar. (daar zijn we sinds 2009 wel enorm blij mee)
De gelegenheden beginnen bij 60 man en eindigen bij een paar duizend. En we doen veel lokaties met aanwezig PA en meerdaagse festivals.

Wij hebben dus over een jaar hooguit 20x een inhuurklus. En dan nog in allerlei maten/specificaties. We zitten midden in het nucleaire centrum van files en spelen net zo veel in het noorden als in het oosten van het land. Een deal is voor geen enkel PA bedrijf een "overkoepelende" deal te noemen. Wij maken wel degelijk van ervaren jongens in de sector gebruik. Meestal bedrijven waar we eerder tegenaangelopen zijn. Applaus voor PV, Muss en ook met purple altijd prettig gewerkt ja. enz. En we betalen op eenmalige offerte omdat we zeer incidenteel huren. Zo is het leven. 

Ik mag met veel plezier constateren dat je bij vrijwel alle bedrijven waar je een eenmalige  klus uitbesteed zeer serieus behandeld wordt. Op dat gebied is er echt  een enorme professionalisering geweest ten opzichten van 15 jaar terug.  :Smile:  

Ik wilde alleen even stoom afblazen.... ben het weer kwijt hahaha  :Cool: 

Overigens, ja. Reguliere feedback geef ik. Bij defecten of niet geleverde apparatuur ga ik er een beetje van uit dat de verhuurder dit zelf ook wel doorheeft....

----------


## jaksev

> En ik weet niet bij wie je dan huurt, maar er zijn goede en helaas ook heel veel slechte in Limburg. En dan met de nadruk op heel veel slechte. Ik denk dat er in limburg misschien 5 bedrijven zijn die het netjes voor elkaar hebben.
> @woody Je zult Belgie bedoelen, dat is al helemaal crap.



Ben ik met je eens, ik kom zelf ook uit Limburg, maar er zijn hier zo veel bedrijven die PA doen of disco`s plaatsen. TE veel, er is heel veel concurrentie.

----------


## Rieske

Laten we dan wel effe het kaf van het koren scheiden en duidelijk verschil maken tussen hobby bedrijfjes en de professionele verhuurbedrijven.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lala

En dat is soms lastig te achterhalen van te voren. Als Showband van ergens boven uit holland naar iemand belt of mailt, dan kan hij ook niet weten of iemand reageerd  vanuit een garage of vanuit een mooi bedrijfspand. Want om nu elk adres op te gaan zoeken via google maps?

Hoe herken je van te voren de garageboeren en prutsers? Vooral als je niet uit de regio komt, kan dat nog flink lastig zijn.

@jaksev. Vooral jouw regio is lastig. Ik weet namelijk geen enkel verhuurbedrijf op te noemen bij jou in de regio...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja...Limburg...

Het blijft een kwestie van geduld...Als je er spullen huurt..Bestel mar...Je kunt er heen met een auto, vliegtuug, een trein of een boot...Nog steeds is Henk lollig..(denkt ie) Ze denken nog steeds dat de Maas de Mississippi is en ook moeten werkloze daar nog steeds sollicitere...Lekker belangrijk...;-) En ja, we hadden Limburg gewoon afmoeten geven aan Duitsland of België... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Tot zover mijn gedicht over Limburg... :Big Grin: 


Ik weet wel dat er ook veel Brabantse bedrijven in Limburg komen, of meer 'moeten' komen...Daarnaast zitten er inderdaad ook goede verhuur bedrijven in Limburg : Houben, Demo, Cyberdanser(maar die is import..;-))

PS : Als je bijhorende artiest bij alle boven genoemde titels raad, kun je een weekend winnen....(tot uiterlijk a.s. zondag 5 juni 0.01 uur)

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Tja...Limburg...
> 
> PS : Als je bijhorende artiest bij alle boven genoemde titels raad, kun je een weekend winnen....(tot uiterlijk a.s. zondag 5 juni 0.01 uur)



Eindelijk een keer weekend ! Das wel een topprijs voor iemand uit onze business  :Smile:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Haha toevallig ben vrijdag en zaterdag aan het stage lopen bij RH :Smile: 
Nee maar er zijn meerdere bedrijven uit limburg die het netjes voor elkaar hebben hoor.
Maar er zitten er ook een paar bij die het inderdaad wat minder doen......

----------


## Big Bang

> PS : Als je bijhorende artiest bij alle boven genoemde titels raad, kun je een weekend winnen....(tot uiterlijk a.s. zondag 5 juni 0.01 uur)



Een weekend naar America zeker?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrVazil

> PS : Als je bijhorende artiest bij alle boven genoemde titels raad, kun je een weekend winnen....(tot uiterlijk a.s. zondag 5 juni 0.01 uur)



waar gaat dat weekend door?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Tja...Limburg...
> 
>  En ja, we hadden Limburg gewoon afmoeten geven aan Duitsland of België...



De duitsers en de belgen zijn dus zo gek nog niet .

----------


## Lala

> Een weekend naar America zeker?



En ook naar Susteren hoor. En laten we ook Brunssum niet vergeten. Maar als je dan toch in America bent, ga dan ook even langs Horst.  :Wink:  

Want dit was echt niet alleen Rowwen Heze. Vergeet de Heideroosjes niet, net als de Janse Bagge Bend en ook Pussycat hoort in het rijtje thuis.

Maargoed, om ontopic te blijven. Er zijn een aantal bedrijven in (voornamelijk zuid-) Limburg die het netjes voor elkaar hebben. Er zijn ook helaas een aantal bedrijven die het minder netjes voor elkaar hebben, en die onder de prijs gaan zitten. En dat is jammer. Ik denk dat Showband met zo`n bedrijfje ervaring heeft....

----------


## showband

> En dat is soms lastig te achterhalen van te voren. Als Showband van ergens boven uit holland naar iemand belt of mailt, dan kan hij ook niet weten of iemand reageerd  vanuit een garage of vanuit een mooi bedrijfspand. Want om nu elk adres op te gaan zoeken via google maps?
> 
> Hoe herken je van te voren de garageboeren en prutsers? Vooral als je niet uit de regio komt, kan dat nog flink lastig zijn.



1) ik heb een kaart van nederland. Waarop ik alle bedrijven waar ik de afgelopen 15 jaar prettig mee heb gewerkt heb gezet. Als ik op een inprikklus een nieuwe tegenkom vul ik hem aan. Dat is de basis.

2) dan volgt bij nieuwe regio's die ik niet uit de lijst kan halen de "antecedenten check". De vraag _welke bands/organisatiebureaus worden NU door een bedrijf gedaan?_ Als dat gerenommeerde namen zijn met gevulde agenda's is het een kijkje waard.

3) dan volgt heel simpel controle van de eigen verhuurinventaris. Matched dat met mijn klus? (Dus niet: *is het g**l spul?*  :Wink: )

4) even googelen op youtube/flicker enz voor een sample van geleverd werk.

5) Dan een persoonlijk gesprekje over de telefoon om te proeven hoe een bedrijf werkt. (onderhoud, bezetting instelling. Maar ook eenvoudig of ze _zin/tijd_ voor de klus hebben) Ik leg ook eerlijk uit dat het hoogstwaarschijnlijk een eenmalige klus is.

6) dan doe ik goed omschreven 2 of 3 functionele offerteaanvragen de deur uit. Daarin zijn de gegevens van de band en de zaal te vinden maar nadrukkelijk niet de gewenste set. Eindigend in de vraag voor een gespecificeerde aanbieding. 

7) Aan de samenstelling van de set in de offerte en de bijlage kun je zien of de vraag is begrepen.

Dit klinkt als een enorme klus maar dat valt best mee. En 80% zul je met een vast PA bedrijf toch ook telkens moeten doen.

Door hier strak aan vast te houden heb ik eigenlijk nooit problemen. En zeker niet meer dan ik voorheen met vaste deals had. Daar heb ik ook wel 2 x na een tijd een punt achter moeten zetten, omdat de slijt erin kwam bij de verhuurder. Na een tijdje wordt je als vaste band toch als een soort meubelstuk gezien en niet als klant. Dan moet je weg.

----------


## jakkes72

Mocht je in de buurt van de NW Veluwe een keer iets nodig hebt.....
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Houd ik me aanbevolen.

----------


## jaksev

Ik kan genoeg bedrijven in mijn regio opnoemen waar je prettig mee samen kan werken en met gerenommeerde professionele merken werkt. En met ervaren mensen werkt. en dus een band/artiest/disco goed uit kunt versterken.

JMS in Meijel
Demo in Meijel
Houben in Roermond
Soundwave in America
JPPA in Horst
Star in Kronenberg
Dynamic in Venlo
Bert van Cuijk in Baarlo

en ga zo maar even door.

Zelf doe ik vooral Disco`s en af en toe een P.A. oordeel zelf maar of ik een discoboer ben
www.light-flash.nl

----------


## showband

dynamic heb ik vorig jaar wel eens mee gewerkt. Ging toen erg goed! Zit je bovenin limburg goed mee. 

even een voorbeeld:
Houben in Roermond toont zich nogal als een installatie / media verhuurder. Met veel beamers/video/vergadertechniek enz.
voor "een box op een stokkie-klus" kies ik dan meestal wat duidelijker gepositioneerde aanbieders. Hoewel dat pure snelle schifting is. 

Natuurlijk, ik ga er vanuit dat zij vast ook briljant werk kunnen leveren. Maar als je eenmalige kleine klusjes uitbesteed ben je nu eenmaal voor een klein bedrijf een belangrijker klant dan voor een bedrijf die 12 grote sets tegelijk moet wegzetten. En mijn eerste selectie gaat op personeel. De tweede op onderhoud/bedrijfszekerheid pas dan op materiaal en bedrijfsvoering. Dus ik neig bij klusjes onder de 250man publiek naar bevlogen tweemans bedrijfjes waar de baas zelf vaak nog meegaat. Trouwens de hele grote jongens zitten qua marge / overhead terecht zelden op een tuinsetje te wachten. Mijn eerste intake telefoontje soupeert dan misschien hun marge al op  :Big Grin: 

Dank voor de post trouwens.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> dynamic heb ik vorig jaar wel eens mee gewerkt. Ging toen erg goed! Zit je bovenin limburg goed mee. 
> 
> even een voorbeeld:
> Houben in Roermond toont zich nogal als een installatie / media verhuurder. Met veel beamers/video/vergadertechniek enz.
> voor "een box op een stokkie-klus" kies ik dan meestal wat duidelijker gepositioneerde aanbieders. Hoewel dat pure snelle schifting is. 
> 
> Natuurlijk, ik ga er vanuit dat zij vast ook briljant werk kunnen leveren. Maar als je eenmalige kleine klusjes uitbesteed ben je nu eenmaal voor een klein bedrijf een belangrijker klant dan voor een bedrijf die 12 grote sets tegelijk moet wegzetten. En mijn eerste selectie gaat op personeel. De tweede op onderhoud/bedrijfszekerheid pas dan op materiaal en bedrijfsvoering. Dus ik neig bij klusjes onder de 250man publiek naar bevlogen tweemans bedrijfjes waar de baas zelf vaak nog meegaat. Trouwens de hele grote jongens zitten qua marge / overhead terecht zelden op een tuinsetje te wachten. Mijn eerste intake telefoontje soupeert dan misschien hun marge al op 
> 
> Dank voor de post trouwens.



Als projectleider bij Houben kan ik je vertellen dat wij totaalproducties leveren. En zeker ook PA kitjes en lichtsets leveren..

Onze core business blijft congrestechniek, maar ook die markt is tegenwoordig een stuk breder dan beamer+scherm.

Dus laat die projectoren op de website je zeker niet tegenhouden een keer contact op te nemen.

----------


## showband

bedankt fiesta. 
Ik schrijf mijn kommentaar ook uitsluitend om op dit forum inzicht te geven hoe ik als band nu eigenlijk een verhuurder kies. Dat lijkt me nuttige info voor de verkoopafdeling van een verhuurder. En wel zo gebalanceert tegenover de kritiek die ik hier heb lopen spuien.

Het barst van de verhuurders en er is beperkte tijd. De eerste inschatting moet dus wel op het algemene salesplaatje gaan in dit geval. En uiteindelijk werkt het al een paar jaar goed voor onze band. (behalve dus wat oplosbare maar rare hiccups waar deze threat vandaan komt)

----------


## jaksev

Een goede kennis van mij werkt bij Houben Media Techniek.

Wat Fiesta zegt klopt. Ik heb zelf wel eens een klein beamer schermpje gehuurd. Maar ook wel is via een bedrijfje waar ik wel eens werk, 6 LCD schermen. 

Dus niet alleen grote verhuur projecten ook kleine dingen.

Ben zeer tevreden!

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik kan genoeg bedrijven in mijn regio opnoemen waar je prettig mee samen kan werken en met gerenommeerde professionele merken werkt. En met ervaren mensen werkt. en dus een band/artiest/disco goed uit kunt versterken.
> 
> JMS in Meijel
> Demo in Meijel
> Houben in Roermond
> Soundwave in America
> JPPA in Horst
> Star in Kronenberg
> Dynamic in Venlo
> ...





uuuhh?? Demo?.. Meijel. Is dit die zelfde Demo als wij hier in Noorbeek moeten hebben?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Demo heeft JMS overgenomen. Zitten tegenwoordig dus in Noorbeek (als Demo) en in Meijel (als JMS).

----------


## dj-wojcik

My bad. Schijnbaar niet volledig op de hoogte meer van Demo. Ik heb ze ook al een tijdje niet meer gezien. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Hoewel ze wel op de Reimeifeesten stonden. :Big Grin:

----------


## onnog

> Demo heeft JMS overgenomen. Zitten tegenwoordig dus in Noorbeek (als Demo) en in Meijel (als JMS).



Ook ik Meijel heet het nu gewoon Demo, alleen zul je dat voorlopig nog niet overal aan zien.

----------

